# NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

					Der Hersteller NZXT hat jetzt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vorgestellt. Beim Kraken X40 und X60 folgt man dem Trend hin zu 140-mm-Lüftern. Die Radiatoren messen demnach 140, beziehungsweise 280, Millimeter in der Länge. Durch besonders lange Schläuche soll auch die Montage in großen Gehäusen problemlos möglich sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*


----------



## Castor_23 (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

Also ich mag NZXT ja eigtl. total gerne. 
Aber diese Fertig-Flüssigkühler sind einfach nur kleine Spielzeuge im Vergleich zu ner echten Wakü. Welche CPU benötigt denn einen 280er Radi?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

Eine sehr leise gekühlte?


----------



## Fischer995 (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

NA ENDLICH!! Endlich bekommen die es mal gebacken eine Kompakt-Wakü mit 140mm radis auszustatten!!!!!! Danke NZXT!


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

Das könnte dann ja sogar eine alternative für meinen i5 werden, mal schaun was es am Ende wird


----------



## Computer Floh (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> NA ENDLICH!! Endlich bekommen die es mal gebacken eine Kompakt-Wakü mit 140mm radis auszustatten!!!!!! Danke NZXT!


 
Wohl eher Danke Asetek! - siehe erste Zeile des Artikels:

"Die beiden neuen Kompaktwasserkühlungen von NZXT sind nach der neuen Generation der Kompaktwasserkühlungen von >Asetek< gefertigt."

Das ging aber fix, war nicht erst gestern in den News ( Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler ) das Asetek die neue 4. Generation vorgestellt hat und noch nicht gewiss ist wann und von welchem Label die ersten Produkte kommen werden... jup so war es 

EDIT: ich freu mich jedenfall schon auf die ersten Reviews / Benches der neuen Generation und bin gespannt was CoolIT entgegensetzen wird, vorallen in Anbetracht des Patantrechtsstreit zwischen den Beiden Herstellern. Hoffentlich halten sie ihr Versprechen und haben die lauten Pumpen in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Ryle (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*



Castor_23 schrieb:


> Aber diese Fertig-Flüssigkühler sind einfach nur kleine Spielzeuge im Vergleich zu ner echten Wakü. Welche CPU benötigt denn einen 280er Radi?



Die Frage ist wohl eher, welche CPU benötigt keinen...
Zeig mir einen 120 Radiator der es fertig bringt eine CPU sinnvoll zu kühlen. Und damit meine ich leiser und effektiver als ein Luftkühler mit selbem Lüfter. Du brauchst definitiv mindestens nen 240er Radiator.
Klar wenn du nicht vor hast zu übertakten... dann kannst du aber auch beim boxed Kühler bleiben. 

Die bisherigen 120er Kompakt-Waküs sind aber bei niedrigen Drehzahlen alle durchweg schlechter als halb so teure Luftkühler.
Daran ändert auch eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung nicht  viel, also 240er Radis sind da schon Pflicht sonst kannste gleich bei der Luftkühlung bleiben.

Also 140 bzw. 280er Radiatoren sind schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, jetzt müssen sie nur noch die Lautstärke der Pumpe irgendwie verringern. Sollte eigentlich möglich sein, indem man die Pumpe in den Radiator verlagert und gescheit entkoppelt was bei der Konstruktion im CPU Kühler nicht so einfach zu bewältigen ist.


----------



## Computer Floh (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

@ superseijayin

Pumpe im Radiator gab/gibt es schon von Swiftech (siehe: Swiftech stellt erweiterbare Alternative zu kompakten Flüssigkeitskühlern vor  ) war aber auch nicht so überzeugent und bringt eher Platzprobleme bei der Installation mit sich, da der Radiator so wesentlich Länger als 240 ist und die entsprechende Zielgruppe da schnell Probleme mit ihren Gehäusen bekommen kann.

Desweiteren geht auch Swiftech aktuell eher in Richtung CoolIT / Asetek - siehe: Swiftech stellt CPU-Kühler mit integrierter Pumpe vor


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

Diese Kühlungen sind nur dann sinnvoll wenn das Case für einen Towerkühler zu klein ist und man keine Wakü will.
Sonst die Dinger so überflüssig und nervig wie durchlöcherte Windows.


----------



## Computer Floh (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Diese Kühlungen sind nur dann sinnvoll wenn das Case für einen Towerkühler zu klein ist und man keine Wakü will.
> Sonst die Dinger so überflüssig und nervig wie durchlöcherte Windows.


 
Wenn die Pumpen (wie versprochen) endlich mal leiser werden, möchte ich dir wiedersprechen!


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*

Und wieso?


----------



## Computer Floh (1. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso?


muss ich darauf antworten?  wenn ja editiere ich es morgen - nur für dich - aber jetzt bin ich zu faul 

OT-Edit: Durchlöcherte Windows finde ich ebenfalls nervig wie hässlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2012)

*AW: NZXT stellt zwei neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen vor: Kraken X40 und X60*



Computer Floh schrieb:


> @ superseijayin
> 
> Pumpe im Radiator gab/gibt es schon von Swiftech (siehe: Swiftech stellt erweiterbare Alternative zu kompakten Flüssigkeitskühlern vor  ) war aber auch nicht so überzeugent und bringt eher Platzprobleme bei der Installation mit sich, da der Radiator so wesentlich Länger als 240 ist und die entsprechende Zielgruppe da schnell Probleme mit ihren Gehäusen bekommen kann.
> 
> Desweiteren geht auch Swiftech aktuell eher in Richtung CoolIT / Asetek - siehe: Swiftech stellt CPU-Kühler mit integrierter Pumpe vor



AMS gibts auch mit Pumpe:
Aquacomputer: Neuartige Radiatoren-Serie



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso?


 
Weil die Dinger (dank ihrer Stückzahlen) wesentlich billiger pro Leistung sein können, als eine selbst zusammengestellte CPU-Wakü?


----------

